# Thoroughly Modern Millie Backdrops



## carsonld (Nov 17, 2013)

Our upcoming musical is Thoroughly Modern Millie and as I am trying to find backdrops for the show and most importantly a show scrim. I was wondering if anyone had any luck with trying to find a show scim for this show.


----------



## Footer (Nov 17, 2013)

http://mtwrentals.org/?p=371

One of my former employers. I was not involved in the build of this show, but it is a fairly recent build. They sometimes will rent just drops from a show, might be worth a call.


----------



## VCTMike (Nov 18, 2013)

Just did the show last March...pieces I made:


----------

